# Zertifikat auslesen



## wanja26 (13. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne aus einem von mir erstellten .pem Zertifikat die Werte von SujectAltName auslesen, und mir als String zurückgeben lassen. Hab noch keine Erfahrung mit der security doc Programmierung und weiß auch nicht genau wie ich da vorgehen soll. 

Hab bis jetzt nur soviel gefunden:

BouncyCastle Librarys:

bouncycastle.org

da gib es eine Klasse PEMReader, die PEM Dateien einlesen kann und dann müsste man noch ein Objekt vom Typ X509Certificate haben,
daraus sollte alles ausgelesen werden können.

PEMReader (Bouncy Castle Library 1.45 API Specification)
X509Certificate (Java Platform SE 6)

Kann mir jemand da vll. weiterhelfen. Bin für alles offen.

Danke im voraus!!


----------



## bs (17. Aug 2010)

Das müsste ungefähr so funktionieren:


```
Reader r = new FileReader(file);
PEMReader pr = new PEMReader(r);
X509Certificate cert = (X509Certificate)pr.readObject();
```


----------



## wanja26 (24. Aug 2010)

Hi, danke für die Antwort habs jetzt so gelöst:


```
public class CertLesen
{
  
    public String read(String datei) throws FileNotFoundException, CertificateException
    {
        InputStream inStream = new FileInputStream(datei);
        CertificateFactory cf = CertificateFactory.getInstance("X.509");
        X509Certificate cert = (X509Certificate)cf.generateCertificate(inStream);
        return cert.getSubjectDN().toString();
    }
}
```

ohne PEMReader.


----------

